# What form of Centrelink payments are available to new immigrants?



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

So we have been in OZ for almost a year now and didn't know that we were eligible for Family Tax Benefit payments. We were under the impression that one has to live in OZ for at least two years before being able to receive any payments (I know, didn't do full research, my mistake). Anyhow I came to know from a friend about these payments and also the baby bonus (we had a baby just after our arrival to Australia). So the question arises, is there any other payments (Centrelink or others) that we might be eligible for but are unaware of?
My wife stays at home and take care of the children while my salary is under 80K and we have two children.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Best thing to do is goto nearest centrelink office and ask the same question to them. You can also call them on phone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Familytax benefit & immunisation allowance is it if your wife does not work. If she goes to work you can get child care payments.


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Tried calling them, gave up after 45 minutes of wait...  I will go there personally, just wanted to do some homework before I went.


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

saaron said:


> Tried calling them, gave up after 45 minutes of wait...  I will go there personally, just wanted to do some homework before I went.


So saaron, what was the final outcome of your investigation ?


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

subscribed


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

saaron said:


> So we have been in OZ for almost a year now and didn't know that we were eligible for Family Tax Benefit payments. We were under the impression that one has to live in OZ for at least two years before being able to receive any payments (I know, didn't do full research, my mistake). Anyhow I came to know from a friend about these payments and also the baby bonus (we had a baby just after our arrival to Australia). So the question arises, is there any other payments (Centrelink or others) that we might be eligible for but are unaware of?
> My wife stays at home and take care of the children while my salary is under 80K and we have two children.


You can also get rent assistance.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any updates?


----------

